# I think Siemens have a winner here



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

On our way home form South Africa recently, we stopped for a while to look up some friends in Germany. We couldn't resist the offer of their mh for a few days so we took off for a very short break along the Mosel. On one of the campsites we stayed we saw what I thought was a cracking idea.

Two large motorhomes pulled in and were directed to two pitches that had been cordoned off. It seemed it was a pre-arranged visit as the site warden was clearly expecting them and both motorhomes were carrying lots of Siemens advertising stickers. A small group of visitors then arrived.

There seemed to be lots of activity but I couldn't see what was happening. People kept going to the hook up post, peering at it then going back to the motorhome. Eventually all the fuss died down, the visitors departed and the two motorhomes were left with just their drivers.

Being the friendly, and nosey, guy I am, I wandered across and got chatting to one of them and asked him what it was all about. In perfect English he explained that Siemens had developed a wireless mains hook up system and they were doing a demo to some ACSI management. He explained how it worked (wasted on me) and took me to the back of his mh where there was an aerial looking thing, about 200mm high with a golf ball sized ball at the top. He then pointed out the hook-up post which had a similar, though slightly bigger, aerial on top. I wouldn't pass an 11+ on electrics but it sounds like a jolly good invention but I would imagine some time before available on the open market.

Edit:

Since writing the above, I've done a little more research and sure enough there is a mention of it on the Siemens website, only in German but I doubt I would understand it even if it were written in English!

If any of you techies have questions or comments about how it works and where to buy them, please don't post them here to me - I wouldn't have a clue how to answer you - all I'm doing is reporting what I saw - rather PM Nukeadmin (Dave), he will no doubt be very clued up about it , he will know where to obtain them and probably has plans to include them in his Outdoor Bits catalogue.

http: ///siemens.de/interaunge


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Ahh the old Looflirpa method, first dreamt up by German scientist Emhct Actnow back in the forties

Interesting subject Tony 

MHS...Rob


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think they've integrated WiFi, and Freeview into the system now.


Andrew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You sound like you had a good experience as we have had in the yorkshire moors :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I assume you die if you wander through the beam? It will need some protection. Maybe they could put it through a tube and call it a cable, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I assume you die if you wander through the beam? It will need some protection. Maybe they could put it through a tube and call it a cable, Alan.


Apparently not - the guy I spoke to said it wasn't at all dangerous, a bit like walking through a lazer beam. Mind you, it might be very annoying if you're watching tv and people keep walking by.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I assume you die if you wander through the beam? It will need some protection. Maybe they could put it through a tube and call it a cable, Alan.


As a long standing employee of Siemens, having been with them for over 20 years when I retired, the one thing I can assure you is that the system will be obsolete before it comes into service. Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How does it cope when it rains? Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

erneboy said:


> How does it cope when it rains? Alan.


Shrewd of you to pick up this additional feature Alan!

You just put buckets under the beam and collect the hot water for washing up. The electromagnetic waves also sterilise it - so even better!

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeh, well, have you lot forgotten todays date?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Yeh, well, have you lot forgotten todays date?





> Ahh the old Looflirpa method,


Some clearly not............. :wink:

And BTW the theory is just the same as that used for years to charge toothless cordbrushes and also now being scaled up to enable contactless charging of electric cars.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

toothless cordbrushes 

I do like a good Spoonerism!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Aw, here was I thinking this was true.

Dehydrated water was a good idea and it turned out to be lies as well, Alan.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Aw, here was I thinking this was true. Alan.


Keep believing, keep believing - in this world of doom, gloom and toothless cordbrushes, one must have faith and hope in something.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> toothless cordbrushes
> 
> I do like a good Spoonerism!


Didn't like Terry Wogan but always the loved the thought of him flying out via Gatport Airwick.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I also seem to remember DLT offering the prize of a Phoneless Cord on his radio show.


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Stanner said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > toothless cordbrushes
> ...


 That was the very funny Ray Moore, who done radio 2 early show.

Eric


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

gloworm said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > pippin said:
> ...


I've only ever heard Wogan say it - but then I only listen to R4 and wouldn't know Ray Moore from Dartmoor.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The Environmental Transport Association's attempt of the day

http://www.eta.co.uk/2011/04/01/saf...ource=The+Environmental+Transport+Association

But on second thoughts given that some of their ideas put the mental into Environmental it might be serious.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I must say that I'm a little disappointed with the response to my post.

All I wanted to do was pass on some exciting news and all I got for my trouble was lots of ridicule and, for some odd reason, some references to toothbrushes!

I seem to remember something similar happening about a year ago when I tried to organise a swingers rally - it seems many members here just don't treat posters with respect!

I may well decide to quit MHF especially now the subscription rate is being increased - but I'll defer that action until I've recieved my Campsite Database stick which I hope to receive in time to find a site for the Olympics.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tony, you are just pi55ed off because you have left the land of the braai.

Am I right?

Yaw maan!!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Not so far fetched see here ;- http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-12923112 new Electric Rolls has wireless charging.
Chris


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

pippin said:


> Tony, you are just pi55ed off because you have left the land of the braai.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Yaw maan!!


Well I expected to be but to come back to this glorious weather is really very nice - in fact we've had 2 braais in the last 2 days!

And, as they say in a certain part of the world - yawwellnofine!


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

At last the problem of reverse polarity connection overcome( or does one have to park the right way round) .


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MiketheWelshman said:


> At last the problem of reverse polarity connection overcome( or does one have to park the right way round) .


Quite - and no, you don't have to park the right way round, the Zeniloo Beam (as I've subsequently found out it's called) is multi directional.
And think how much weight you'll save without that heavy hook-up cable.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stanner said:


> Didn't like Terry Wogan but always the loved the thought of him flying out via Gatport Airwick.


Or Heathport Airthrow. 

Dougie.


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Just a thought, I seem to remember reading about Tesla working on some thing like this, perhaps the Germans have perfected it at last!


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Just found this


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

On my last ship I had a very powerful transmitter.

The connection to the aerial was via copper piping that ran on insulators until it disappeared out through the deckhead.

I discovered if I held a 6' fluorescent tube in my hand and pressed the Morse key that the tube would light up brightly in sympathy with my Morse.

I used it as a party trick with visitors to the Radio Room, we had several wives aboard.

I would get them to hold the tube on some pretext and then surreptitiously press the Morse key.

I would be poised to catch the tube as they dropped it in fright as it was a messy job clearing up all the broken glass from the deck!

All that RF flying around the Radio Room perhaps explains my addled brain!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

MiketheWelshman said:


> Just found this


Interesting but I don't think that would work - too much power at the X Cronkle would cause a big power loss at the opposite terminal. They really have to be fairly equal to stand any chance of jumping between the two aerials.


----------

